# Howdy again



## fjray (Jan 5, 2007)

I had joined a while back but had regular problems logging in, so ended up lurking. Recently started trying again and so far so good. Like the ‘new’ look. I was Navy so kinda lean more in that direction but enjoy learning about all theaters.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

fjray said:


> I was Navy...


Welcome, fellow beer guzzling idiot!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 5, 2007)

Were you a brown shoe?


----------



## fjray (Jan 6, 2007)

SENSO in the Viking. 

This just got me to thinking. I remember chuckling at ‘old’ S-2 guys stationed at Quonset point. So now I’m talking about an aircraft ready for the museum and stationed at a base, Cecil field, only in the history books. 

“Where’s my walker at?”


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2007)

Hallo Fjray !!!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello fjray welcome from down under!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Chime in on any ole topic.

Welcome.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome! I'm a Marine stationed here at NAS Corpus, going through the multi-engine syllabus. You Navy guys are a strange breed!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

In America are the marines considdered their own branch of the armed forces or are you technically part of the US Navy?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> In America are the marines considdered their own branch of the armed forces or are you technically part of the US Navy?



Good question. Civilians in America usually don't know the answer to that question!

In the executive branch of the gov't, you have the Dept of Defense, under which you have the services. The Dept of the Navy lies under DoD. Under the Dept of the Navy you have two completely separate services - the USN and the USMC.

So we're part of the political dept of the navy, but completely separate from the USN. There's some drives and talk every now and then of changing the Dept of the Navy to the Dept of the Navy and Marine Corps, or severing us politically and forming the Dept of the Marine Corps.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

tough call then, hard to say either way! so do you at anypoint come under the command of the USN?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> tough call then, hard to say either way! so do you at anypoint come under the command of the USN?



Official USMC chain of command passes from President, SecDef, SecNav, to Commandant of the Marine Corps. It does not pass through the USN at all. However, due to the close nature of our joint ops Marines fall under Naval officers command, and sailors fall under Marine command as well.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

mmmm, over here you'd be classed as a separate arm of the armed forces........


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> mmmm, over here you'd be classed as a separate arm of the armed forces........



We are a separate branch over here as well  It's the whole political affiliation w/ the Dept of the Navy that confuses everyone to think we're part of the US Navy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

over here the Marine Commando are part of the Navy, they have their own pilots but not their own aircraft, this allows them to work together much more easily although the Marines are a capable fighting force on their own.........


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> over here the Marine Commando are part of the Navy, they have their own pilots but not their own aircraft, this allows them to work together much more easily although the Marines are a capable fighting force on their own.........



So that's why a while back ndicki made a comment about US Marines flying the Navy's A/C. Speaking of which, I wonder where he's been haven't seen him around here in a long while.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

interestingly the Navy also has their own little known "regiment" like the RAF Regiment, but much smaller and completely separate from the marines........


----------

